# Salute to the MHF's Members.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It has been a decade now.
I often wonder if new owners/buyers of motorhomes realise what it costs per year to keep them. This is without the depreciation, which widens the gap as prices rise and values drop.
Many do not use theirs throughout the year, others are away almost every weekend at least.
All the extras we cannot do without adds to the bills, with many garages half filled with equipment was thought needed.
Quality control at a permanent low with dealers unable or willing to spend time at reduced rates.
Spares and parts at a premium as soon as the word motorhome is mentioned.
Decision to be made as to when to upgrade size or age wise. Or should it be kept until it falls over and dies.

And yet mention the name of some place in the outer reaches of the world and some one will have been there and know the name of the chap who serves at the bar/shop and where the only fresh water tap is hidden.

What is it about this group of adventurers that makes it all so interesting and enjoyable,sharing tales,help and hints and advice on an open forum.

Whatever it is, may it continue long into the future.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did well with my van as regards depreciation, coming up 8 years now and nearly 60000 miles of touring across many countries and ill probably still get near what I paid for it but I dont want to think about the true cost of keeping the bloody thing going!

I found some of my original posts a while back from early 2008. The advice and help on here over the years has been priceless. Does anyone remember the Christmas Day Boiler blowing up incident that was fixed with biros? It ran to all day for several pages. I suspect some of the blokes were happy for the distraction though.  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/220-water-sanitation-heating/106125-help-boiler-has-blown-up.html

I think Mrs D still would like a "normal holiday" every now and again but whats 2 weeks in a blooming villa or hotel compared to a proper adventure across Europe, driving longways along the Pyrenees or up the highest paved road in Europe. Every trip is full of of both joy and disaster and of course the inevitable trip to a foreign hospital (or is that just us?  ).

One day I might put all the stories together in a book as they might be a laugh. Especially all the disasters.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

i thought i always had an interesting life,until we bought a motorhome, never camped,caravanned, or any other sort of outdoor living, bought it for our 65 birthday, and went to ireland for 8 weeks,plastic everything, and said if we hated it we would just sell it and walk away,not even take anything out, just catch a plane ,bus or whatever,WELL nearly 9 years later,and almost 300 nights a year, every year in the van, lots of adventures,lots of good people we have met, one year christmas day on the border between france and spain,dont ask should have been in valencia,ate oysters and mussel,watching million pound boats, and walked round the harbour,heaven.


but what i started to say before i began wafferling, without this forum,we would have been lost, anything we have needed to know,wether motorhome related or not, somebody on here has always got an answer, i would be lost without all the great people on here.


in our family if we are disagreeing on something, it,s well ask mhf somebody on there will know.........

mags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I did well with my van as regards depreciation, coming up 8 years now and nearly 60000 miles of touring across many countries and ill probably still get near what I paid for it but I dont want to think about the true cost of keeping the bloody thing going!
> 
> I found some of my original posts a while back from early 2008. The advice and help on here over the years has been priceless. Does anyone remember the Christmas Day Boiler blowing up incident that was fixed with biros? It ran to all day for several pages. I suspect some of the blokes were happy for the distraction though.  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/220-water-sanitation-heating/106125-help-boiler-has-blown-up.html
> 
> ...


I Have to say I do admire your intrepidness Barry, long may you continue, I wish I'd got into this when I was younger and fitter I'd have given you a run for your money > >

Go for the book, I do like "some" of your writing style


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful lifestyle and a wonderful forum.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We are having a spell of not making the most of our prized MH, mainly due to the failing health of my mum. Would not dream of getting rid of it though as we feel so happy just being in it - even if just a local ride out for a walk somewhere followed by lunch in the van.
We may be restricted next year to the odd couple of weeks away here and there so still hope to get over the channel once at least. The financial side does not worry me as I'm used to being skint


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I Have to say I do admire your intrepidness Barry, long may you continue, I wish I'd got into this when I was younger and fitter I'd have given you a run for your money > >
> 
> Go for the book, I do like "some" of your writing style


Thanks Kev. It was my mothers dying wish that we went out and had some adventures. "Do it while your young she said because when your old and knackered like me you dont want to look back and say if only". She put her money where her mouth was and bunged me £25K telling me she wanted to see it before she went and so a little while later I turned up with Hank and the rest is history. The only sad thing is she passed soon after and never got to see all the fun (and trouble) we got into but the mischevious smile on her face when we first pulled up in Hank said it all.

I like to think every year she is looking down at us laughing her head off at the situations we get into but also the wonderful life and experiences we have had as a result. My father of course who passed before her will have given her a right rollocking for being so stupid! 

Its ok having insurance and breakdown cover but shoring up all our adventures beats the thumping heart of MHF and all my chums here. It doesnt matter if its a post about an emergency or just me blathering on about some new Aire or wild spot, there will always be a response. Long may it continue.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

cabby said:


> It has been a decade now.
> I often wonder if new owners/buyers of motorhomes realise what it costs per year to keep them. This is without the depreciation, which widens the gap as prices rise and values drop.
> Many do not use theirs throughout the year, others are away almost every weekend at least.
> All the extras we cannot do without adds to the bills, with many garages half filled with equipment was thought needed.
> ...


Great reflective thought provoking post Cabby.

It makes you wonder why we all do it.

Motorhoming is back to front, I have the youth, adrenalin, enthusiasm, virility and energy on my side.

Its just the bloody work and money thing that gets in the way. By the time most people can afford to buy and run the bloody things they are old, knackered and incapable of making the van rock.

We had 2 quid on the lottery last weekend, not a bleeding sniff again.

Why can't they give you your state pension at 45 and then stop it when your 65?

Paul for parliament I say.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly our van has hardly turned a wheel the past 18 months. Mainly due to the big anniversary trip by car and again this year.
But I also don't feel the comfort or enthusiasm we did when in an RV. I guess the home from home feeling and me getting old.
But I wouldn't want to part with the old van even though just about everyone else says sell it. 
Maybe next year after Poland, cataracts and renewing my HGV might open new horizons.


Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Compilation reply to some of you lot.

For cabby

Thanks for starting a good thread topic. The answers so far have put the lie to those who said MHF had gone t*ts-up.

For fatbuddha

We have the same Mother problem. Have you thought about doing what we do - tour for a couple of weeks, leave the MH somewhere, fly back on Easyjet/Ryanair (does not cost much because we leave clothes in MH and have only hand baggage). That way with breaks in UK, and in France we managed to get to Germany, France, UK, Spain and back - 3,000 miles.

For coppo

Re your remark - "By the time most people can afford to buy and run the bloody things they are old, knackered and incapable of making the van rock."

Speak for yourself, lad:wink2::laugh: Anyway you are probably younger than my 73 - but one is as 'old as the woman one feels'


Last, but not least, for Barry

Mum gave you £25K and all you did with it was spend about half on 'A leaky-old-pile-of British-****'.:surprise:. And you 'trousered the rest? Shame on you:surprise::laugh:. 

You had better get a pocket sewn into your shroud and take the balance to give back to Mum - sorry, silly idea as you will be going to the 'other place', so send it via PayPal.



And finally, may all on MHF continue to enjoy your MHs through 2016 and onwards and 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to All.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks Kev. It was my mothers dying wish that we went out and had some adventures. "Do it while your young she said because when your old and knackered like me you dont want to look back and say if only". She put her money where her mouth was and bunged me £25K telling me she wanted to see it before she went and so a little while later I turned up with Hank and the rest is history. The only sad thing is she passed soon after and never got to see all the fun (and trouble) we got into but the mischevious smile on her face when we first pulled up in Hank said it all.
> 
> I like to think every year she is looking down at us laughing her head off at the situations we get into but also the wonderful life and experiences we have had as a result. My father of course who passed before her will have given her a right rollocking for being so stupid!
> 
> Its ok having insurance and breakdown cover but shoring up all our adventures beats the thumping heart of MHF and all my chums here. It doesnt matter if its a post about an emergency or just me blathering on about some new Aire or wild spot, there will always be a response. Long may it continue.


Thanks for sharing that Barry, I didn't have a good relationship with either of my parents.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Compilation reply to some of you lot.
> 
> For cabby
> 
> ...


I have the Paypal addy here Barfy :wink2::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Compilation reply to some of you lot.
> 
> For cabby
> 
> ...


Actually NicholShlong we did nearly blow it all. Van cost over £16K, then there was a scooter, rack and a proper rubber dinghy with an outboard (big mistake) and we buggered off across Europe in it. I had been thinking about one for a while and to be honest we could have found the money but mum just gave us a push! 

I knew Coppo would come in for some stick about you codgers! Guffaw!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Geoff! 

You've obviously got most of us sorted out!

More than 13 years since retirement and having gleefully covered very many 

happy miles motor-homing, we now find that, unfortunately, the motor home 

seems to be in considerably better condition than we are!

However, we still like to think that we have friends online here, that we can hope 

for help if we have problems, and that we can get at least one good laugh per 

day reading 'active posts'. :kiss:

The CEO is a member on 'fun'. We share giggles!! 

I'll hang on in here for a while I think!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Geoff (Nicholsong) I presume Tubbytuba has morphed into Fatbuddha ? An understandable mistake  Your suggestion would not work for us Geoff as I also need to work for a living and the 2 week breaks we have come several months apart. Glad it works for you though. And for Paul (Coppo) we are both in our 60's and can still make the van rock 

Steve.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I always assumed our van would be our one and only van. But having read about all the adventures on here I realise this is probably not the case...!! It is great to see all the crazy things people get up to and its quite clear that it keeps us all young ( I speak from the " right" side of 50!) . All the experience and advice is invaluable and long may it continue.

Thanks MHF


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> Geoff (Nicholsong) I presume Tubbytuba has morphed into Fatbuddha ? An understandable mistake  Your suggestion would not work for us Geoff as I also need to work for a living and the 2 week breaks we have come several months apart. Glad it works for you though. And for Paul (Coppo) we are both in our 60's and can still make the van rock
> 
> Steve.


Steve

Sorry abou the name mistake - I won't do it again, I hope:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Geoff (Nicholsong) *I presume Tubbytuba has morphed into Fatbuddha* ? An understandable mistake  Your suggestion would not work for us Geoff as I also need to work for a living and the 2 week breaks we have come several months apart. Glad it works for you though. And for Paul (Coppo) we are both in our 60's and can still make the van rock
> 
> Steve.


I noticed that as well Tubs. Dont worry he does it all the time. He used to frequently take 250 passengers to Ibiza when they were actually bound for Majorca.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Geoff (Nicholsong) I presume Tubbytuba has morphed into Fatbuddha ? An understandable mistake  Your suggestion would not work for us Geoff as I also need to work for a living and the 2 week breaks we have come several months apart. Glad it works for you though. And for Paul (Coppo) we are both in our 60's and can still make the van rock
> 
> Steve.


Blooming thing, duplicat post, soz


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We have been through testing times with my mother although she is safely ensconced in a Nursing Home now and being looked after very well. I come from a large family and we manage to organise our holidays so at least one of us is about. 

We cut out the continental trips and we tour in Britain for a maximum of three weeks at any one time. We tend to be away thrice that way, plus occasional mid week cut price trips, also do day trips. This was we can easily stay in touch and drive home very easily if a problem arises.

When we return from trips, we take the photos to show Mum and this helps people like her with dementia.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Bit harder for us Brock as just me and my sister. Mum lives very close to us near Leeds and sister is in Surrey. I'm not complaining though as that's life and we get on with it the best we can. We also plan our holidays between us in advance, taking in consideration of Hospital/doctors appointments etc.
The best therapy for mum seems to be her great grandchildren. They tend to bring out the happier more positive side of her.
We are going to hold out as long as we can to her independent living, just last week we had a social worker come and assess her personal needs and she is still managing - just about.

Steve.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

If you'd asked me when I retired (in 2004) if I was going to buy a motorhome I would have had a very puzzled look on my face and my answer would have been "Huh?????". (That's South African for WTF)

Yet in the summer of 2008 the idea was spawned in my head and Oct 13 2008 I took delivery of my van from Brownhills in Preston and drove straight up to the storage barn in Carnforth and parked it for the winter.

But in the summers since then my greatest joy has been taking the van out of winter storage and heading down the motorway to somewhere and how I've loved it. 

Travelling alone has been an eye-opener. I wondered whether I'd be lonely, but I never have. In fact I enjoy the time alone. The stress peels off like Sunday's sunburn leaving you relaxed and peaceful. When I want to chat, I speak to the neighbours, chat to someone at the bus-stop, or in the campsite bathrooms. 

And what better joy than to log on to MHF when the rest of the campsite has gone to bed (at 8pm) the internet is yours alone and read through the posts and replies. 

There's never been an easier place to make friends. Like Sandra, I love y'all.:kiss::kiss::kiss:

PS. I miss the birthday messages. Twas my 69th on the 11th and I received a kind but uninspiring unsigned email from the powers that be. Receiving greetings from you guys was always exciting. Perhaps I should write them one they can send out in future.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Viv 

You young thing you

A very very happy belated birthday my love

Mine is the 22 jan., my 72nd

Book it In your diary you lot

Failing that Ill remind you all on the 21st

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

22 Jan, my oh my. My dad's birthday.long gone now.Am saying nothing.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve been spending too much time on the Fruitcake forum and almost missed this thread. How lovely to hear your stories, makes me feel even closer to you all.
4 years ago we almost bought a Chausson MH, after much humming and harring we decided against it and bought another caravan. Sold that after a year, not enough floor space for us and the dogs in a Fendt Topas. Came to UK and bought a Sprite Charisma caravan. 
This year, as *we *are no longer as mobile as we would like, we decided on the motorhome which is almost the same layout as the Charisma. 
We have travelled 8,000km so far and absolutely love the MH, I would rather drive it than the car and Hans says he feels like a King surveying all around, so much more to see than in the car.
We have no worries financially, sold the house in UK 10 years ago, had this place built with about 1/3 of the cash and the rest is ours to play with.
I´m glad we didn´t buy the Chausson, but wish we had seen the Navajo instead, we have missed 3 years of fun.

Luv you all
Jan
Oh, P.S. Our van rocks quite often, _with laughter._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I´ve been spending too much time on the Fruitcake forum and almost missed this thread. How lovely to hear your stories, makes me feel even closer to you all.
> 4 years ago we almost bought a Chausson MH, after much humming and harring we decided against it and bought another caravan. Sold that after a year, not enough floor space for us and the dogs in a Fendt Topas. Came to UK and bought a Sprite Charisma caravan.
> This year, as *we *are no longer as mobile as we would like, we decided on the motorhome which is almost the same layout as the Charisma.
> We have travelled 8,000km so far and absolutely love the MH, I would rather drive it than the car and Hans says he feels like a King surveying all around, so much more to see than in the car.
> ...


So you ignore your old mates now you have new ones then, fair weather friends huh, well who needs you anyway > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oi!! Don't be having a go at "our Jan" just cos she has moved up the social ladder!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Oi!! Don't be having a go at "our Jan" just cos she has moved up the social ladder!!


Well if moving to just short of the German/Polish border is 'up the social ladder' then I am even higher, being actually in Poland, so a doffing of your hat and a salute is in order.:laugh::laugh:

It is not by accident that the EU border agency, Frontex, is based in Poland - it is to control entry of the lower-rung riff-raff. Even Jan in her high social state only dares regularly venture a few kilometres across the border for diesel.(£0.69/lt today:laugh::laugh::laugh

Me? I have got near residency status - till Schengen collapses and visas are required for all EU citizens:surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Hey Viv
> 
> You young thing you
> 
> ...


Sandra

Shame on you for going on about getting old - I can give you nearly 2 years and I do not consider myself even mature yet:laugh:

You can forget replying with the quip that 'I am only a man':laugh:

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was enjoying this thread until it went off track.
Lets hear from some more folks about how, what, where and when.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Geoff

You are as old as the woman you feel

Or possibally as old as the man you feel

We are both knackered 

And you Jan, how comes you want to stay on track when it suits you?

Shades of unsure about you returning

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you see Jan

I am blessed or cursed with an excellent memory

I just remember all posts all the way back

Remember all who posted, what they posted and why

It's how I interrelate 

It's how I fall in love with members on here

Even our gemmy who will one day fall in love with me

Even if he doesn't do cougars 

Others they will eventually love me just because I love them

So jan I may be completely wrong

But back off

Im not a challange to you

Unless you want a challenge

Who knows

You want my toy boy

You want my tuggy

And they are yours if they want you

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If I had a clue of what your talking about Sandra then I could answer you, but as I don´t I won`t bother.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I think you probabally do Jan
We go back a long time I think

And you are welcome

Maybe or maybe not

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh dear, another thread goes down a familiar route.
This is why my contributions are few and far between.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nothing new there then, some members just do not understand how a forum works.Or even worse just do mot care.:surprise::surprise:

cabby
Just to help, Rule 1/. keep on topic. New topic start another thread.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well to both of you one finger held up

Tubby you don't want to post, don't, you didn't wash up either

Cabby I know well how a forum works

People well that's a different problem

I'll find other friends

I really hate know it alls

Your rules great

You keep them and yours
I'll keep mine
Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You on the sherry again Sandra my love.:kiss::kiss:You can do as you want anytime as far as I am concerned.You I consider the exception to any rule.:grin2::grin2:

cabby00000


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are a sweet talking so and so

And I haven't forgiven you

But I'm leaning towards it

I don't need a drink to say what I mean

It's what I am

Best say exactly what you think

And let others take it or leave it

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes, I ran courses on how to sweet talk customers into giving taxi drivers a good tip.:grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2::laugh::laugh:Our family lived on my tips.


cabby

Anyway can we get back on topic, if we can remember what it was.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tips Cabby.
I used to deliver 'White Goods' for all the mail order books. 35+ per day on my own all over London with broken lifts.
I used to get enough tips to pay the fuel bill of the van until I gave up smoking. The tips dried up.
I figured that I wasn't puffing and blowing enough so put it on big time. Tips came back and more when puffing hard.!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it worked my lovely one

Sandra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I can't remember what it was Cabby.

It's just been turned a wee bit sickly for my taste.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Well I can't remember what it was Cabby.
> 
> It's just been turned a wee bit sickly for my taste.


Plus a thank you Tubby

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tubbytuba, you will have to do what I did, go back to the OP and see what was written.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Tubbytuba, you will have to do what I did, go back to the OP and see what was written.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Oh darling Cabby, can't you make an

exception for me,

you know you are my favourite not the

others, please please, kiss

kiss from you your own special cougar

tonya


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On topic, what's that, conversations wander, so what?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You

are

welcome

Gemmy

From 

your

baby

elephant

Stephanie xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Oh darling Cabby, can't you make an
> 
> exception for me,
> 
> ...


Control Freak
A cougher is someone who preys on younger men
So you've no chance, doubtful any women are old enough to consider you a younger man

Any way you are right on topic, insulting others is always your forte


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> You
> 
> are
> 
> ...


On your bike tubby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Orig. post*

*Salute to the MHF's Members.* 
It has been a decade now.
I often wonder if new owners/buyers of motorhomes realise what it costs per year to keep them. This is without the depreciation, which widens the gap as prices rise and values drop.
Many do not use theirs throughout the year, others are away almost every weekend at least.
All the extras we cannot do without adds to the bills, with many garages half filled with equipment was thought needed.
Quality control at a permanent low with dealers unable or willing to spend time at reduced rates.
Spares and parts at a premium as soon as the word motorhome is mentioned.
Decision to be made as to when to upgrade size or age wise. Or should it be kept until it falls over and dies.

And yet mention the name of some place in the outer reaches of the world and some one will have been there and know the name of the chap who serves at the bar/shop and where the only fresh water tap is hidden.

What is it about this group of adventurers that makes it all so interesting and enjoyable,sharing tales,help and hints and advice on an open forum.

Whatever it is, may it continue long into the future.

cabby

Lets hear from you Gemmy:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got some spare wooden spoons if you are running short Jan

aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Gor blimey Tony, Just spilled my cornflakes over the table cloth. I can give you the name of a luvey hotel in Brighton for your Christmas break.>>:kiss::kiss:
Jan eat your heart out.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Control Freak
> A cougher is someone who preys on younger men
> So you've no chance, doubtful any women are old enough to consider you a younger man
> 
> Any way you are right on topic, insulting others is always your forte


I always though it was someone with a cold or flu > >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

tonya


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooh nice :roll: :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

This is what makes this forum special - a bit of bicker and banter, some love, encouragement and sympathy, some criticism, some cheek, humour, sarcasm. Sometimes a full-on hammer and tongs. Never ever boring, like some others (no names, no pack drill).

What a microcosm of mankind in all it's glory. We are blessed! (and before someone has a go at me, not necessarily in the religious sense.)

Here's to the next 10. I wonder who'll still be a round to celebrate.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I was enjoying this thread until it went off track.
> Lets hear from some more folks about how, what, where and when.
> Jan


My late father had a MH for as long as I can remember. A blue transit thing to start and then a Bedford and later a Merc chassis. Not being 'in' to MHing then I couldn't say what model they were apart from the chassis. He used to get the odd letter published in MMM I recall...

He and his wife were both teachers so went away for 5 weeks every summer: GREAT when I was a teenager growing up. Party central>

My first honeymoon was spent in a VW camper and later on I toured the south island of NZ in a panel van conversion, with the first wife.

Roll on a few years and the first marriage broke up and I met Sarah. She had never considered anything like a MH. We hired in the March of one year around 9 years or so ago and took the youngest to France with us. Pretty grim weather and we were novices so a steep learning curve. It didn't put them off. A couple of years later 2.5 weeks in an RV in the south east of the USA was very memorable.

We then made a decision that when I retired we would buy one so were all set to rent a couple of years ago (£200 deposit paid and tunnel and campsites booked) but then made some re-evaluations of life. Sarah's health is not great so we decided over the course of a couple of conversations to buy rather than rent, hence our first one (the Bess e795). We enjoyed it so much that we upgraded and shortened the retirement age so I'm finishing in summer 2017 now. I only work 3 days per week now and will go down to 2 days from next September.

We currently spend every other weekend away; have half terms and holidays away; and a big trip in the summer. When we retire we will spend 4-5 months in the south Spain/Portugal (better weather for Sarah); use the MH Mon-Fri the rest of the time (for quieter periods); and adults only sites during any school holidays :smile2:

We decided life is way too short to waste working when we have so many other things to do especially given Sarah's condition. We are very fortunate to be able to see things this way. I know this. If I've done the sums right we should be fine :smile2:

We aim to grow old dis-gracefully >

Great forum; great advice; nice people that I have met so far through here...

...and we love MHing:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Graham for that, we all wish you both a marvellous new year.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Thank you Graham for that, we all wish you both a marvellous new year.
> 
> cabby


Cheers Cabby - same to you and yours :smile2:

1 more day to get through tomorrow and then I'm finished for 2 weeks! It's a full 6 hour teach tomorrow as well...no Ker-Plunk or Buckaroo at the end of term in my classes I can tell you :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GMJ - what is 'bang tidy'?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

Keep it going - you have the enthusiasm. 

Retire 2017? Do it now - you know you want to:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> GMJ - what is 'bang tidy'?


:grin2::grin2::grin2:

It picks up on the stereotype of Welsh people always saying "tidy" meaning 'good' or 'nice one'. I say stereotype but I do say it....

Another expression would be "banging" which amounts to the same thing i.e a similar definition of 'tidy'

So if something is good: "that's bang tidy that is mun!"

Despite not living back in the motherland for some years I still tend to use...

"tidy"
"mun"
"Duw" (Welsh for God)
"I'll do that now in a minute"
"cau dy geg" (Welsh for shut your mouth)

...and call English people "the Saes"...short for Saesneg (English)...especially during the 6 Nations :smile2: It's also possible that on occasion I may use other words to describe them as well but we'll not worry about that here in polite company >

Learning Welsh is on my (our if I can persuade Sarah) list of retirement stuff to do:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> Keep it going - you have the enthusiasm.
> 
> ...


Geoff you are damn right - I do want to now :grin2:

It's kind of tied in with the young 'un at the moment. He's 18 and on an apprenticeship...and apprenticeship money too. When he finishes and starts to earn a decent wage then he can afford to rent a gaff with his mate. In less than 2 years he is also planning on joining the British Army (after 4 years clear of asthma). Dates-wise it all kind of ties in for 2017, hence the summer of that year.

Also as a teacher if I see out the year I finish work in early July and if I play it right will get paid for August without working it as its the summer holiday. The academic year runs until the end of August you see, so we get paid for 12 months like anyone else however August is reserved for a holiday and preparation usually for September. :smile2:

The retirement prep starts this Xmas though as we are taking our car as well as the MH down to west Wales and will be armed with our research on various areas we will be considering moving to in 2017. :grin2:

I know you shouldn't wish your life away but... :greenjumpers:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

Understood and total agreement in your support of youngster. 

In what trade is the apprenticeship? Will it give him a leg-up if he joins the Army?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> Understood and total agreement in your support of youngster.
> 
> ...


Maybe/maybe not.

Ostensibly its in HRM and FM although he isn't privy to much of the real HR action. He has now been offered a 2 week trial in the CRM team (which is great for future career options) to see if he likes it/gets on...with a view to them offering him a full time post.

He'll get at least a year of work outside of his apprenticeship which will add to his CV/life experience.

He wants (and we certainly want him to) do officer training at Sandhurst however they only take c.20% of entrants without a degree so we are hoping his extra life experience plus ACF experience (6 years; Colour Sergeant; cadet of the year 2013; Master Cadet qualified) and his voluntary work now (he's training to become an adult Cadet Instructor), will help him to get in.

Tbh if he doesn't join as an officer I know he'll join the ranks...which his mother will be worried/upset about!

No parent wants their child to get killed however I suppose we all want them to be happy. This is what he has wanted since he was around 10 yo!

Graham :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> tonya


Self portrait ?

Although I doubt you have that much hair

My lovely one

You will be fine with Jan

She really enjoys the innuendoes on motorhome fruitcakes

Shame she brings the power craze to MHF

Maybe you would like it over there

You can insult, degrade everyone all you like

They love it

Me when I say my lovely one

I mean it

It's not sexual, I'm well past that , a hopeless cougar

It's just who I am

And if I offend you sorry

But then again we are a long time dead

But we can embrace friend before that time

Or not bother

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Self portrait ?
> 
> Although I doubt you have that much hair
> 
> ...


Way to bring the tone down Sandra.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Cheers Cabby - same to you and yours :smile2:
> 
> 1 more day to get through tomorrow and then I'm finished for 2 weeks! It's a full 6 hour teach tomorrow as well...no Ker-Plunk or Buckaroo at the end of term in my classes I can tell you :grin2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Glad to hear it Graham


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Self portrait ?
> 
> Although I doubt you have that much hair
> 
> Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


>


Ah, our Gemmy is just another bald old fart, who'd have guessed that eh > >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, our Gemmy is just another bald old fart, who'd have guessed that eh > >


Hell of a LOT of friction against the bedhead in my younger days caused that :wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now I'm wondering

Against the bed head?

After 50 yrs there are better ways

But unfortunately for you

A quite like a bald heads

Albert has hair but due to his hormone treatment for prostate cancer

It actually increased his hair

I'm hoping he goes looses it soon

And gains other things
Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Hell of a LOT of friction against the bedhead in my younger days caused that :wink2:
> 
> tony


It's not very good when you believe the false rumours you started > >


----------

